# Naval Live Oaks



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can launch close to Naval Live Oaks? Cant find anything on Google Earth, or the Austin Kayak Launchpoint maps. Seems like the closest is the south end of 3 Mile Bridge. Anything closer?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you wanting to launch on the bay side? There are a couple service roads off of Hwy 98 in Gulf Breeze that go to the water but they're usually gated. I don't know what the current rules are but they used to only open them up for private parties and other events that reserved the gazebos well in advance.

The visitor's center in the park on the Sound side could probably tell you the current rules.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, bayside is what I'm looking for. Thanks Alex


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

also you have shore line boat ramp, pretty close to some good grass flats, it is on the west side of the bridge...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hank- I just got an Ocean Kayak yesterday, thanks to my wonderful wife, and am going to test it out on a little inshore fishing this weekend. I was thinking about going Soundside, but am also thinking about the area just west of the south end of the 3-Mile bridge in Gulf Breeze. (Damn that sounds confusing.)

There is an area of rocks just off the seawall where I used to fish pretty hard as a teenager. Had some pretty good luck with specs, redfish and even spanish when the tide was right.

Send me a PM if you are interested in fishing that area this weekend.

Gary


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Told you it sounded confusing.... It is the EAST side of the 3-mile bridge in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Devin when do you plan on going?


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

Check out this site posted by Cap'n Fisherman; I found it helpful. http://fishingdestinguide.com/boatramps-saltwater-PENSACOLA.html


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

OX- I am thinking about going Saturday morning. Just sent Hank a PM in case he wants to go as well. This is going to be a tryout trip for me since it will be my first time in the water with this new kayak. But I am bringing 2 rods and some live skrimps..
Willieb: Great link buddy! Never knew we had so many launches in out area!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If its OK with you I'm thinking about going ..depends on the wind direction gunna have to fins some protected waters..


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats fine with me! Would love the company. Will have to watch that low in the Southern Gulf however. If it does end up developing into something and moving more to the north it could ruin the weekend.

I will PM you my number.


----------

